# Thinking about fostering/adoption



## Mummy2Asher

It's always been a dream of mine to adopt a child from the Philippines in the future (we plan on trying to get the ball rolling in a few years but it's very costly aswel) and we have been thinking about fostering. Can anyone give me any advice? Would we be suitable? What's the application process like and do you get an age range? 
My husband is a doctor, Im a stay at home mum (I do do an occasional shift as a nurse) and my boys are nearly 5 and 1. And finally...What affect does is have on your own children?
Thanks!


----------



## vaniilla

we've been thinking of adopting as well but within the country, we've spoken to a few social workers and housing officers and the rules are the same for fostering and adoption in that the child you adopt/foster has to have at least a 5 year gap between your own kids, so atm you would be able to foster a child 10+.

The age of your youngest also affects this as some agencies feel with a child under 1 you wouldn't be able to give enough attention to the adopted child, for suitability you have to have an extra bedroom for the child, be non smokers, no criminal history with violence/against children, hope this helps :flower:


----------

